# Positive pregnancy test first time trying!!



## Baby tc

So Im 30 and the doctor told me that girls my age usually take 3-6 months to conceive. We decided to take it slowly and enjoy our time together. I took my prenatals, exercised, tracked my period and tried to enjoy the ride. Well we got pregnant the first month trying! I followed the “girl diet”, we had sex 3 times leading to ovulation and we stopped 3 days prior to ovulation. By my estimated ovulation day I was feeling “weird” and 10 days after the last time we had sex my first pregnancy test was positive. We currently are expecting our first kid and its a GIRL!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## Lightning7

Congratulations! 

Just a side note though I wouldn't be 100% set on it being a girl, as our bodies can do strange things and it's unlikely you'd get a positive preg test at only 7dpo. Did you take OPKs to pinpoint ovulation? I hope it is the sex you are hoping for :D

Whatever the sex though a huge congratulations to you!


----------



## MamaByrd

How do you know it's a girl? Doesn't matter the diet you follow or when you conceived, the gender of a baby is a total crap shoot.

Not trying to be a Debbie Downer, just would hate for you to get your hopes up & it not be what you were expecting!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I was assuming by her post that she has been pregnant for a bit now and has already found out it was a girl. Congrats on getting what you wanted :) I do not really believe in those Gender Swaying methods myself but it is cool how it turned out for you guys!


----------



## MamaByrd

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I was assuming by her post that she has been pregnant for a bit now and has already found out it was a girl. Congrats on getting what you wanted :) I do not really believe in those Gender Swaying methods myself but it is cool how it turned out for you guys!

well that would make a lot more sense! Silly me.


----------



## Baby tc

Lightning7 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just a side note though I wouldn't be 100% set on it being a girl, as our bodies can do strange things and it's unlikely you'd get a positive preg test at only 7dpo. Did you take OPKs to pinpoint ovulation? I hope it is the sex you are hoping for :D
> 
> Whatever the sex though a huge congratulations to you!

I got my positive 7 dpo, which I know it was not normal. But I was feeling so sick and I knew it wasnt normal that I took a test and it was positive. I didnt told my hubby until I took a second one 2-3 days later! And yes I got what I was or we were hoping for


----------



## Baby tc

MamaByrd said:


> How do you know it's a girl? Doesn't matter the diet you follow or when you conceived, the gender of a baby is a total crap shoot.
> 
> Not trying to be a Debbie Downer, just would hate for you to get your hopes up & it not be what you were expecting!

I been pregnant since July and they told us it was a girl


----------



## Suggerhoney

I was just going to say that the way I read it was that u are further along now and know ure having a girl Haha. 
Congratulations hon


----------



## Lightning7

Baby tc said:


> I got my positive 7 dpo, which I know it was not normal. But I was feeling so sick and I knew it wasnt normal that I took a test and it was positive. I didnt told my hubby until I took a second one 2-3 days later! And yes I got what I was or we were hoping for

Ohhh I see sorry I thought you had just found out you are pregnant! Congratulations on getting the sex you had hoped for! :D


----------

